# Pin up Girl - Ginger Lee



## joeymas (Nov 27, 2008)

http://phillysnaps.com/glamour/peekaboo/DSC_5546.JPG


----------



## tirediron (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice; a little more illumination in her mid-section would have taken it up to awesome, but still, a great capture in a tough location.


----------



## craig (Nov 27, 2008)

Simply love it!

Love & Bass


----------



## jv08 (Nov 28, 2008)

That's pretty nice. I like it.


----------



## DragonHeart (Nov 28, 2008)

great... I love it... beautifully captured!


----------



## Evil Eagle (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice


----------



## joeymas (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you guys


----------



## third_shift|studios (Dec 3, 2008)

wow! that's a really involved shot...was it live or in a studio?


----------



## joeymas (Dec 5, 2008)

This was a live shot during a show. the stage lighting just happened to be perfect that night


----------



## ChrisOquist (Dec 7, 2008)

joeymas said:


> This was a live shot during a show.



You captured well in a challenging environment. I would sharpen her the slightest bit to make her pop, but the environmental components (light, smoke, shadows and the percussionist) put this squarely into context and give this shot real life.


----------



## joeymas (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you. I took only a few during her dance but I saw the photo long before I actually took the shot. Sure enough, she moved into position just as her stage light went white and boom. 

Thank you for noticing all that. I am proud of this one.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 8, 2008)

That's a great shot, especially with no flash.  What was your ISO setting?


----------



## Moonb007 (Dec 8, 2008)

stsinner said:


> That's a great shot, especially with no flash.  What was your ISO setting?



I agree


----------



## Early (Dec 8, 2008)

This is a great shot in so many ways.  I can't imagine myself getting it this sharp even if I saw it developing.:thumbup:


----------

